# Enregistrer un appel



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'enregistrer un appel téléphonique sur l'iPhone (que je sois l'appelant ou non). Je cherche quelque chose de bien légal. A la limite que ça indique à l'autre personne qu'il est enregistré ne me dérangerait pas du tout.
Ce type d'application pourrait me servir un jour ou l'autre : d'une simple info concernant un rendez-vous, à un maitre chanteur à enregistrer.

J'ai l'impression qu'il faut obligatoirement passer par une application pour le faire. Mais sur iTunes je vois surtout n'importe quoi... Application avec des achats intégrés, applications passant par un service tier, etc ...

Qu'en est-il ? Avez-vous une application à conseiller si cela est bien légal ?

Merci


----------



## drs (21 Août 2017)

Pour l'application, je crois bien qu'elle n'existe pas.
Pour la légalité de la chose, il me semble que si ton interlocuteur est au courant de cet enregistrement et qu'il a la possibilité de le refuser, c'est légal


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'enregistrer un appel téléphonique sur l'iPhone (que je sois l'appelant ou non). Je cherche quelque chose de bien légal.


En France, pour un particulier, c'est illégal. Seules les hotlines des fournisseurs français de téléphonie, d'internet et des principales administrations françaises précisent que la conversation sera enregistrée ou susceptible de l'être, ça calme les ardeurs de certains.

Apple interdit justement l'utilisation d'un logiciel pour en garder la confidentialité. On peut par jailbreak passer outre, mais il faut un logiciel. La seule possibilité est l'achat d'un logiciel payant, il y en a plusieurs dont je ne donnerais pas les noms, ils sont très chers, mais ça là c'est carrément de l'espionnage. De plus, il faut impérativement avoir en mains le smartphone pour installer un logiciel micro-espion. Dont ça ne marchera jamais avec un téléphone fixe.

La seule solution est d'avoir un Dictaphone à portée de mains, pas toujours évident si on n'est pas chez soi. Le seul problème est qu'il faut prévenir son interlocuteur et qu'il accepte. Et je ne suis pas sûr en France que ce type de preuve entre " " soit retenue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Août 2017)

Merci, donc on va rester un moyen simple et efficace : le répondeur


----------



## drs (22 Août 2017)

A priori, la loi est la même pour les particuliers : tu peux enregistrer avec le consentement de l'interlocuteur : https://www.latscha-avocats.com/enregistrements-telephoniques/


----------



## nicob789 (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Il est tout à fait possible d'enregistrer un appel GSM avec consentement de l'interlocuteur, via l'application TapeACall Pro (pour moi la meilleure). 

Le principe est très simple : il s'agit de faire une conférence téléphonique à trois (vous, votre interlocuteur et un disque accessible via un numéro 09 qui vous sera affecté). Une fois raccroché, l'enregistrement vous est envoyé automatiquement en mp3 via l'application. 

Il faut que votre opérateur vous autorise la conférence, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les forfaits low-cost de type Red, sosh ou free. Pour information chez SFR forfait carré, l'option est incluse.


----------

